# I'll move anywhere to get proper treatment for my DP. Is there anywhere I can go for help?



## Viviette (Jun 28, 2018)

Are there any treatment centers, mental homes, hospitals, etc.... that I can go to to get help for my depersionalization? It is becoming very disabling at this point and is ruining my life. I will move anywhere and work to pay any amount to get rid of it, I just need someone that knows how to help me with therapy or anything. My current psychiatrist knows nothing about it and the doctor the diagnosed me barely knows anything about it. I use to see a therapist in chicago that claimed she could help me, but she barely knew anything about it either and didn't help at all after so long...if any of you know anything, I would be very grateful. Thank you and bless anyone that helps, even if its just a little!


----------



## Amina_x (Nov 22, 2014)

I know it is rare to find someone who specializes in Depersonalization Disorder. BUT you may look for someone who is knowledgable about dissociation. I remember I had a psychologist who specialized in Dissociative Identity Disorder and he understood my DP/DR symptoms. Someone knowledgeable about Dissociation can help you with DP/DR because DP/DR is a dissociative disorder.

Hope that helps & hope you find what you're looking for!


----------

